
Andrew Yang says the US should seriously consider switching to a 4-day workweek - Reedx
https://www.businessinsider.com/andrew-yang-4-day-workweek-longer-weekend-improves-mental-health-2020-5
======
_bxg1
I know there's data to show this could work, and I'm not against it
personally, but this has to be the worst possible moment to be trying to get
people on board with a _decrease_ in economic activity.

~~~
RobLach
Why would it be a decrease?

